# Getting drunk as fuck....



## cport420 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well got a doing 60 in a 35 ticket on my bike and celebrating . Vodka and good smoke. Fuck it.


----------



## crow jane (Feb 10, 2013)

bicycle? were you towing off a car?

I've totally done this, but have never been caught


----------



## schmutz (Feb 10, 2013)

You can get going like that on a bike, my ex used to get nailed all the time in San Francisco, he said it was impossible to keep his bike under the speed limit on those hills. Sorry bout the ticket, sucks.


----------



## cport420 (Feb 10, 2013)

Naw it's a ninja 250. It's fucking super speeder and that fine combined with the ticket will be over a grand.


----------



## cport420 (Feb 10, 2013)

I shoulda provided more info into what I was talking about but I was pretty drunk. Dunno gotta call tomorrow. I know I can't pay that shit. So court will be fun.


----------

